# 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und



## Bine (12 Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bin völlig genervt und an einem Punkt angelangt wo ich mich wundere warum noch keiner meiner Leidensgeossen eine Stinkbombe ins Gebäude eines Internetanbieters geworfen hat.

Nun aber zu meiner Leidensgeschichte:
Seit Juni 2008 habe ich einen Vertrag fürs Internet von 1und1. Nebenbei kann man eine Handykarte erwerben und über 1und1 auch telefonieren. Das erste Problem, das noch immer läuft und hartnäckig von der Rechnungsstelle falsch mit Standardbeschwichtigungsemails wegdiskutiert wird ist, dass sich mein Sohn im Juli 2008 über Wer kennt wen den Premiumsdienst 31333 über eine bekannte Betrugsmasche eingefangen hat. Ich versuche seit August den Rechnugsposten zurück zubekommen damit die Betrügerfirma ihr Geld von mir direkt einfordern kann. 1und1 macht das einfach nicht. 

Als ich mich damals hier anmeldete hatte ich ein Problem mit einem Dailer. Damals habe ich das genauso gemacht und die Telekom hat mir das Geld zurück überwiesen. Den Rest habe ich dann selbst geklärt. Nur was macht man wenn sich der Anbieter 1und1 einfach verweigert in dem man einfach nur verschiedene Standardschreiben per E-Mail absendet und das Anliegen ablehnt? Ist das Unfähigkeit, Arbeitsverweigerung oder gar Geldwäsche? Ein weiser Mann sagte mal:"Denke nie an eine Verschwörung wenn Du die Sache auch mit menschlicher Dummheit erklären kannst!" Am Ende bleibt aber, dass ich mein Geld los bin obwohl ich/wir als Geschädigte inzwischen vom Gesetzgeber deutliche Erleichterungen erhalten haben uns zu schützen. Die Nummer ist ja inzwischen gesperrt und das wohl mit gutem Grund. Dieser Sachverhalt wird von 1und1 einfach ignoriert und der böse Bube ist mit dem Geld wech. Dürfen die das einfach so mit einem machen? Kennste platze!


Dann musste ich umziehen und ich nahm den Umzugservice in Anspruch. Der Anschluss sollte Ende November abgeschaltet werden, ich meldete den Umzug schon Ende Oktober damit ich nicht zu lange auf einen neuen Anschluss warten musste. Nach dem Abschalten ist der alte Vertrag zu Ende und ein neuer Vertrag wird abgeschlossen. So hat man das mir erklärt. Ich hörte lange nichts, dann fragte ich nach, es kamen zwei Schreiben und das Unglück nahm seinen Lauf...

Im Dezember war ich aus der alten Wohnung ausgezogen aber mein abgeschalteter Anschluss war noch freigeschaltet, das sollte er auch noch bleiben bis Ende Januar. Gemerkt habe ich das auf der Online-Rechnung, die ich erst einsehen konnte als ich wieder Internet hatte. Man hatte mir fleißig die Kosten abgebucht für einen Anschluss, den ich nicht nutzen konnte. Als Bonbon noch einen Posten für Norton360, den ich nie runtergeladen hatte und den ich nicht nach der Testphase, welche nicht vorhanden war, im Kontrolcenter nicht kündigen konnte, weil ich keinen Internetzugang hatte. Tja eigentlich sollte der Vertrag ja Ende November abgeschaltet sein.

Am 13. Janur war der Schaltungstermin für meine neue Wohnung. Ich sollte anwesend sein wenn der Techniker kommt und nahm mir einen Tag Urlaub dafür. Die Zeit verstrich aber es kam kein Techniker. Ergo hatte ich auch kein DSL. In der laufenden Woche versuchte ich dann eine Störungsmeldung bei der Hotline aufzugegeben. Dies gelang mir nach ungezählten Stunden, vielen netten aber unfähigen Gesprächspartnern und fast 30,-EUR Kosten, da ich über ein Handy anrufen musste, dass auch Empfang hatte weil man mir sagte ich müsse unbedingt am Router sein. Was mir in der Hotlinewarteschleife ebenfalls klar wurde war, dass mein Datensatz völlig durcheinander war. Mehrere Herrschaften blickten gar nicht mehr durch, einige holten sogar ihren Vorgesetzten. Geholfen hat alles nichts. Am 22.01.2009 war dann der neue Schaltungstermin und es kam tatsächlich ein Techniker, der stellte fest, dass am 13.01.2009 überhaupt keine Schaltung vorgenommen worden war. Aber nach 2h hatte ich endlich DSL und damit auch endlich wieder einen Telefonanschluss. Wäre also geschaltet worden hätte ich gar nicht die Hotline anrufen müssen.

Die nächtse Rechnung, die kam war ein Brüller. Man berechnete mir 2 Verträge. Ich rief also wieder die Hotline an und die Dame am anderen Ende war fest davon überzeugt, dass ich beide Verträge zu zahlen hätte. Das war der Moment wo ich mir gut einen Amoklauf hätte vorstellen können.  Ich konnte meine Selbstbeherrschung kaum noch aufrecht halten. Nach einigen Minuten fragte die Dame dann ihren Vorgesetzten, der mit gnädigst aus reiner Kullanz selbstverständlich, den alten Vertrag zum 27.01.2009 kündigte damit auf der nächsten Rechnung nur noch ein Vertrag zu bezahlen wäre....

Ich habe mich dann an einem lauschigen Freitag hingesetzt und an 1und1 ein Einschreiben verfasst in dem ich mein Geld für den alten Vertrag ab dem Zeitpunkt wo man mir bestätigt hat, dass er abgeschaltet würde zurückverlangt. Außerdem habe ich die Hotlinekosten zurückverlangt. Eine Hotline, die nichts zur Lösung meiner Probleme beiträgt gehört nicht bezahlt. Ich erwarte von einer kostenpflichtigen Hotline, dass mein Problem kompetent und schnell gelöst wird und keine Kostenexlosion wegen Unfähikeit. Außerdem verlangte ich den Posten vom Nortonpaket zurück.

Und ratet mal was bis heute passiert ist......
na?
Bis jetzt null Reaktion auf mein Schreiben. Die machen einfach nichts. Die Sitzen das einfach aus und ich gucke dumm aus der Wäsche. Doch gestern kam ein Brief wo ich meinen Freunden 1und1 empfelhen sollte und wenn das klappt gibbet wat dafür. Also ich will meine Freunde behalten!! 
Woher nimmt man sich das Recht so mit einem Menchen umzugehen? 


Fällt euch noch was ein was ich tun könnte?
Noch ein Einschreiben? Aber was macht man wenn die einfach nicht reagieren?

Das schlimmste ist, dass alle Anbieter nicht viel besser sind. Meine Bekannte hat mit Kabel Deutschalnd ein Problem. Die wollen Geld für eine DSL-Anschluss, den sie gar nicht liefern können und das nun mit Inkasso und wo sie mittlerweile ebenfalls umgezogen ist. Ihr hat man also genauso das Geld für Nichts aus der Tasche gezogen. Ach, eigentlich hört man nur noch solche Gruselgeschichten. Arcor hat nem Koblenzer Kiosk zum neuen Vertrag beglückwunscht, den er gar nicht beantragt hatte. Der arme Wurm hatte eine Lauferei an der Backe damit er den Fehler von anderen Leuten wieder richten konnte und 3 Monate kein Telefon. Alles einfach so aus dem Nichts. Leute, selbst wenn man nichts tut kann einen das Übel der Telekomunikationsfirmen ereilen! Als er das der örtlichen Presse mitteilte und die das druckte wurde die Redaktion von Leidensgenossen förmlich überflutet.

Der Rechtstaat schützt uns vor Betrügern, Neppern, Schleppern und Bauernfängern so gut es geht. Aber wer schützt uns vorm Unvermögen der Internet- und Telekomunikationsfirmen und deren Geißel der "heißen Leine"? Oder bin ich wieder so naiv und das ganze ist gar keine Dummheit sondern hat System? Gibt es eine organisiertes Unvervögen, das bewusste Fehler machen um Kunden zu schaden? Ist das etwa eine neue Einnahmequelle? 

OK, lang geworden aber mir gezz jetzt besser. 

Gruß

Sabine


----------



## Heiko (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und*

Hart.

Aber ähnliche Szenarien kenne ich von anderen - ähnlich großen - Firmen auch. Auch da hat das mit dem Umzugsservice nicht funktioniert. Ab einer gewissen Unternehmensgröße scheint es einfach schwierig zu werden...


----------



## Reducal (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und*

Zu dem von Biene kann man wohl nicht viel beitragen, da musst du leider durch!

Als Empfehlung für andere Interessierte empfehle ich vor einem Umzug den Dienst außerordentlich zu kündigen und am neuen Ort komplett neu zu beginnen. Die meisten Internet- und Telefonanbieter haben in ihren AGB ein Sonderkündigungsrecht bei Umzug dabei, wenn ich nicht irre. Denen ist ein Umzug zumeist auch zu stressig, da bekannt ist, dass das nahezu nie reibungslos klappt - vor allem wenn man den bisherigen Ortsbereich verlässt.


----------



## Fidul (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und*

1&1 ist sozusagen Stammkunde bei "Vorsicht Kunde!" in der c't.


----------



## Teleton (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und*



Reducal schrieb:


> Als Empfehlung für andere Interessierte empfehle ich vor einem Umzug den Dienst außerordentlich zu kündigen und am neuen Ort komplett neu zu beginnen. Die meisten Internet- und Telefonanbieter haben in ihren AGB ein Sonderkündigungsrecht bei Umzug dabei, wenn ich nicht irre.


STOPP,da muss ich heftig widersprechen! KEIN Anbieter hat ein (kostenloses) Sonderkündigungsrecht geregelt. Zwar murmeln die Callcenteragenten gerne was von Sonderkündigung, wenn es dann um die Wurst geht hat es diese Zusage nie gegeben.
Die Frage, ob ein Umzug (wenn am neuen Wohnort die Leistung nicht angeboten werden kann) zur Kündigung berechtigt ist unter Juristen wild umstritten. Genauso die damit zusammenhängende Frage, ob der Kunde einseitig den Leistungsort ändern kann. Urteile gibt es so gut wie keine nur 
Rechtsprechung: 271 C 32921/06
und
DasErste.de - Ratgeber - Recht -


----------



## Bine (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und*

Moin!

Uaaahaaaaaa!!!
Menno, das kann doch nicht sein, dass ich Anderleutz Bockmist bezahlen muss. Ich habe doch rechtzeitig alles rischtisch gemacht. Genauso wie die das haben wollten. Warum muss ich denn dafür aufkommen, dass der zuständige Telekomikertechniker an dem Tag keinen Bock hatte und die Nachtkappen vergessen haben meinen alten Accout abzuschalten? Warum können die mir einfach den Betrag nicht wieder zurücküberweisen von der Rechnung von dem nachgewiesenen Premiumdienstbetrug wenn ich das will?

Und warum braucht die RWE 8 Wochen bis sie mir .... Ok das ist was anderes...
Ich habe im Moment nur so Mist an der Backe....

Was ich da jetzt an Schaden habe würde manche Leute in die Miesen reißen und Dispo sprengen. Das ist ein riesiger volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden! Und das interessiert wirklich keinen?

Leute wenn das wirklich so ist, dass ich gegen sowas machtlos bin, dann, dann kündige ich bei meinem Arbeitgeber und ziehe sowas professionell als Geschäftsidee auf. *

Also früher, als ich noch jung war, da gabs sowas nicht. Früher war selbst die Zukunft besser.

Nänänä, weiternachdenken....
Örtliche Presse, Leserbrief....und der wird spannend wie ein Kriminalroman....

Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Bine (21 Februar 2009)

*AW: 1und1 Nach Umzugsservice 2 Verträge an der Backe, hohe Hotlinekosten und und und*

Hi!

Nur kurz zum Stand der Dinge.
1und1 hat 2 Monatsraten zurückerstattet. Das verbuche ich jetzt mal als Erfolg.

Ansonsten gebe ich den Rat an alle, die ähnliche Probleme haben, die Heiße Leine so selten wie möglich zu nutzen. Das spart Geld und Nerven und beschleunigt hat die heiße Leine bei mir nichts. Das Problem in jedem Fall sofort schriftlich per Brief an 1und1 senden auch wenn man nach der Benutzung der heißen Leine denkt, dass das Problem gelöst ist. Und Fristen setzen, das hat schon einigen in meinem Bekanntenkreis geholfen.

Auf keinem Fall nehmt solches Ungemach als gottgegeben hin. Macht den Mund auf und scheut den Kontakt nicht. Es lohnt sich. Nur so können wir was ändern.

Gruß

SaFreubine,

die auch bei der RWE Erfolg hatte.


----------

